# Vacation?? [Help]



## Jer723 (May 16, 2009)

what do you guys do with your tegus when your on vacation??? i am going for memorial day weekend for like 3 days but then in july i am going to nj for a week, so i dont know what to do, i dont know really anyone who could sit for me except dave? but i wouldnt want my little guy to be burden, i just dont know what to do, what do you guys do? what would you do for the 3 days or for the 7 days? please respond. i need replies, i have no idea what im going to do!? any help would be very greatly appreciated,

Jerry


----------



## VARNYARD (May 17, 2009)

Jerry, he will be fine for 3 days, just feed him well before you leave and make sure he has enough water while you are gone. 

In the wild tegus do not eat every day, if bad weather sets in for a few days tegus do not come out and search for food. So he will be fine, just as they are in the wild. Just feed him good when you get back.


----------



## Jer723 (May 17, 2009)

what about for the week trip? wouldnt i have to find someone to sit for me?


----------



## VARNYARD (May 17, 2009)

I would not do it for a week, you will need someone to come in if you are gone that long.


----------



## argus333 (May 17, 2009)

i set up food in fridge, i have friend come by who is afraid of reptiles. so all he has to do is just but food in cage in bowl and check water. in the summer all my guys are outside so he come by early before they are warmed up and out. real easy..


----------



## Jer723 (May 22, 2009)

hey i forgot for the 3 days what should i do as for lighting should i just leave the bask and uv on for the 3 days or shut them off, or i could just keep an infrared bulb in there for the 3 days. please respond im leaving in a couple hours!


----------



## argus333 (May 22, 2009)

set up up timer 10 hrs a day of at night. i think this is what u are asking????


----------

